# Portsmouth vs.Phrf



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m new to racing and have been trying to figure quite a few things out. Is there a formula to convert a Portsmouth rating to PHRF? I''ve looked a little on the net, but haven''t found anything yet.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

No there isn''t a formula to convert one to the other. PHRF ratings are somewhat more subjective based on a historical performance record of a class or an interpolation of similar boat ratings. I belive that Portmouth uses a formula to rough out a rating.
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a conversion formula on the PHRF of New England web site at: http://www.phrfne.org/convert


----------



## SloopSailor (Aug 2, 2001)

Hate to disagree, but there is a base formula. Adjustments need to made from this point though as each area PHRF numbers are area specific.

PHRF = 6 * DPN - 330


----------

